# Synthetek Stack?



## Jim550 (Aug 1, 2020)

So I'm going to get some Synthetek products to help lower my bf, since my back/spine surgery I have put on some weight which has been easy since I'm not moving around enough and am not getting any gym time in yet but I'm sure losing some weight will definitely help with my back recovery from my 360 Spinal Fusion I 

So my question is do you think I should get their Synthlamine/B-12 as well? So I for sure am doing a Syntheselen and Synthetine stack which one of those has b-12 in it.  It doesn't show how much B-12 is in the Synthlamine and was wondering if it would be enough.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 1, 2020)

Synthetek's B12 is by far my favorite B12 on the market. Increased appetite, energy and sense of well being are all positives that I have noted. If you havent tried their SynthePURE protein yet, it's a must!!!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 2, 2020)

Jim550 said:


> So I'm going to get some Synthetek products to help lower my bf, since my back/spine surgery I have put on some weight which has been easy since I'm not moving around enough and am not getting any gym time in yet but I'm sure losing some weight will definitely help with my back recovery from my 360 Spinal Fusion I
> 
> So my question is do you think I should get their Synthlamine/B-12 as well? So I for sure am doing a Syntheselen and Synthetine stack which one of those has b-12 in it.  It doesn't show how much B-12 is in the Synthlamine and was wondering if it would be enough.



Syntheselen is the best product for you and that contains b12. I am unsure of the amount so maybe synthetek can let you know but just by looking at the product (and knowing the company) I bet it will be fairly high. Inj b12 is red in colour (synthelamin is no different) and their syntheselen is bright red so I figured it must be dosed fairly high.

Synthetine is probably my fav product. The issue is you have to still be active to burn fat optimally. It essentially enables you to use fat stores as energy so in order for it to work effectively you need to be burning calories off. So I would be doing at the very least some cardio (something not hard on your back) to help burn off the fat.

Nevertheless they (especially syntheselen) will increase your resting metabolic rate so will still work even if you don't train but when combined with calorie burning activity the results will be multipled. Are you able to use a stationary back or is your back still too bad for even that?


----------



## Jim550 (Aug 3, 2020)

Elvia1023 said:


> Syntheselen is the best product for you and that contains b12. I am unsure of the amount so maybe synthetek can let you know but just by looking at the product (and knowing the company) I bet it will be fairly high. Inj b12 is red in colour (synthelamin is no different) and their syntheselen is bright red so I figured it must be dosed fairly high.
> 
> Synthetine is probably my fav product. The issue is you have to still be active to burn fat optimally. It essentially enables you to use fat stores as energy so in order for it to work effectively you need to be burning calories off. So I would be doing at the very least some cardio (something not hard on your back) to help burn off the fat.
> 
> Nevertheless they (especially syntheselen) will increase your resting metabolic rate so will still work even if you don't train but when combined with calorie burning activity the results will be multipled. Are you able to use a stationary back or is your back still too bad for even that?



Thanks for info Elvia, I can both walk and use a stationary bike, I would like to join a gym and do some real light movements.  I'm also getting ready to start my physical therapy back next week at a new place, the guy I had before was absolutely awful and stopped going to him so that will help burn some calories as well.Do you recommend doing both of them via IM injections?


----------



## slide (Aug 3, 2020)

I use all three of those products and like Elvia, the Synthetine is one of my favs (all IM for me). I don't think you could go wrong. 

I was thinking about picking up Synthergine as my bloodwork had my liver values slightly elevated (doc wasn't concerned); but I'm considering adding that and having those test completed again. 

Hope you're healing up well...

-s


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 3, 2020)

slide said:


> I use all three of those products and like Elvia, the Synthetine is one of my favs (all IM for me). I don't think you could go wrong.
> 
> I was thinking about picking up Synthergine as my bloodwork had my liver values slightly elevated (doc wasn't concerned); but I'm considering adding that and having those test completed again.
> 
> ...



Synthergine is an incredible product. I've seen proof positive results through blood work numerous times. Best liver aide on the market without question.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 4, 2020)

Jim550 said:


> Thanks for info Elvia, I can both walk and use a stationary bike, I would like to join a gym and do some real light movements.  I'm also getting ready to start my physical therapy back next week at a new place, the guy I had before was absolutely awful and stopped going to him so that will help burn some calories as well.Do you recommend doing both of them via IM injections?



Yes I dose both IM. I have 5ml syringes and dose them together in the same injection. Syntheselen stings me a tiny bit but for no more than 1 hour. Synthetine is completely painfree for me. When I combine them it stings even less than just using syntheselen alone. 

You can't go wrong either way but both are water based so if you have 5ml syringes you could dose it all together or just use them separately in standard 3ml syringes. I will be restarting both myself now and I was (I moved country so had a break) using 3ml synthetine and 1.5ml syntheselen but gonna move up to 2ml for the later now. Let us know how you get on with both.


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 14, 2020)

Synthetine and syntheselen are amazing for losing fat. I am a big fan of synthepure as well.


----------



## Synthetek (Aug 30, 2020)

Thank you for the wonderful feedback everyone!


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 1, 2020)

Synthetek said:


> Thank you for the wonderful feedback everyone!



hey bro I was trying to send you a PM but your inbox is full


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 4, 2020)

Jim550 said:


> hey bro I was trying to send you a PM but your inbox is full



You are best emailing them at [email protected] if you have any questions. That's who I use and Rick is always extremely helpful.


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 4, 2020)

Elvia1023 said:


> You are best emailing them at [email protected] if you have any questions. That's who I use and Rick is always extremely helpful.



Thanks bro


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm around 250lbs do you think 3ml of synthetine and 2ml syntheselen would be enough?


----------



## slide (Sep 18, 2020)

I hover btwn 230-240 and that's what I use. 

-s


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 27, 2020)

Does Synthetek still do the birthday special/discount?  I believe it was buy one get one....


----------



## Synthetek (Oct 9, 2020)

Jim550 said:


> Does Synthetek still do the birthday special/discount?  I believe it was buy one get one....



We don't have the birthday promotion anymore unfortunately.

The current deals include:

1. A free product of your choice if your order total is $300 or more. (make sure to specify which product you would like in the order notes section)

2. Free Synthergine if you conduct before and after blood work. (tests cannot be more than 6 weeks apart). Full details can be found here: 

http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=41475


----------

